# What is this???



## Captain Code (Sep 25, 2003)

I have port forwarding from my work machine to my home SSH server over an SSH tunnel.

This has worked fine before, but now I am getting this strange error in the tunneling program:

to mail.macosx.com:110.

Reason: Opening the channel was administratively prohibited. 
Server error details:
    bla bla

The "bla bla" part seems really strange and makes me wonder what is going on here..

Has anyone come across this before?


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 3, 2003)

Sounds like /etc/sshd_config may be set to disallow port forwarding.

Sometimes, this is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config

WHY must we use underscores in unix... we know better....

anyway,

could be a software update disabled port forwarding in an effort to tighten up security.

If you can't figure it out, post more details (complete error message, any useful console output on either computer, and of course, sshd config files).

Oh, and before I forget, try adding several -v options to your ssh client:
$ ssh -v -v -v bla bla bla


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 3, 2003)

Well, I know it's not that port forwarding isn't enabled, because I use it all the time.  It's just that sometimes it'll work great, and then it won't and in the log of the tunneling software I'm using it'll have that error.  I'm not sure if it's sshd that is giving the error or if it's the software on my work computer called Entunnel.

I know it's not a config problem because it will just start doing this and then start working normally again.

It *could* have something to do with my ISP and this might be a message sshd gives if it can't connect.  I have been having a few strange things happen with my ISP where the connection(DSL) will just not work, and drops all packets, and then a minute later will work again.

If this is happening, the ssh server might be throwing this error, but I don't know for sure.

I thought it was strange to see an error of "bla bla bla"


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 3, 2003)

Wait, it actually says "bla bla bla" ?!

Grep the source code of the ssh client you use, and see what you can come up with. And, remember, try using verbose options with your ssh client - the error may be a bit more informative if you do.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 4, 2003)

Yeah, it actually says "bla bla bla"  

Unfortunatly I don't have the source code of the client because it's a shareware windoze application.

The sshd is what comes with OSX 10.1.5(which I really should update!), which I think is OpenSSH but I don't know what version.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 5, 2003)

Off topic, but that's an hilarious error message...


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 10, 2003)

I think the funniest error message comes from linux:

"You don't exist, go away"

http://www.tldp.org/FAQ/Linux-FAQ/error-messages.html#you-don-t-exist

Although, my friend's box used to say:

"Killing children!
Killing children!
Killing children!"

when he would shut it down


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 10, 2003)

hahahahahahahaha

LOL


----------

